# bloated goat



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Any ideas on how to make a stomach go down on the goat. He looks bloated but he is not acting sick or not eating just looks like from the morning to evening his stomach got big.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like he has a good rumen going. That is what happens when they eat. It is normal and actually what you want to see.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Sounds like he has a good rumen going. That is what happens when they eat. It is normal and actually what you want to see.


I agree, unless he got into something he shouldn't have. People always ask me when my wether is due, then I get to tell them he is a boy and he isn't pregnant.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, our Angora wether looks pregnant all the time too- but his tum is getting smaller due to not-so-great grass. If it isn't cold enough, the days we open up the pasture, the goats all have big bellies by dinner time, and they usually still eat! Congrats on a goat with a good rumen


----------



## catmartez1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Wow! Thanks! I didnt know that was good! It just seem so odd that in the morning he was fine and all of a sudden huge!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

If you want to get some of the gas outta there, get a 20oz plastic pop bottle, fill about 2/3 with warm water, shot a small squirt of liquid dish soap into it, swirl and drench the goat. Doesnt have to take it all. Half would be good. If he isnt distressed then no need to do the other steps, but he should be good in maybe 10 to 15 minutes


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its normal and a good thing. Looks up ruminant digestion. The articles and diagrams for cows or any other ruminant would be the same for a goat. 

If he is a show wether and you want thw belly gone then take away hay and forage a few days to a week before the show


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, very normal. 



It is not normal, if they are off feed, over extending above the left side rib cage, grinding teeth, or laying down too long really bloated.


----------

